# My layout, will it work?



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok guys,

Things are moving fast on our new home building process  .
So next week we're heading out the the design center and choose what pre-wire setup to go with and here's we're I am hitting the brick wall.

First some low down.
We didn't get the house that had the dedicated HT room (34'x18').

So we'll scratch that out :doh:

Wife wanted to get the a two-story home which now the theater room will be in the primary living room which is on the 1st floor. Where all the bedrooms will be all upstairs. 

With that being said the living room ht will be entertained along with the dining and kitchen area (think of a school bus layout) :whistling:


I am coming in here and asking because this pre-wire set up needs to be done right and I don't want to goof anything up.

Right now, all I own is a 5.2 setup which consist of:

(2) BP6B towers (front)
(1) LCR 2002 (center)
(2) Bi-Pole BP 1.2x
(2) FV12 (subs)

I drew a room layout and how I want my speakers to be placed at (or i think would work).

So my question is:

* Should I be ok to do 5.2 with the bi-pole BP1.2x on the sides and have no actual rear surrounds?

* If I do go 7.2, I will be willing to put in rear ceiling speakers and keeping the BP 1.2x on the rear sides.

Any input to one or both would be a better way to go?









====================================================================



Oh one more thing,
I am going to be wanting to put up my projector which will be ceiling mounted.
The ceiling height is 9' .
Would the ceiling fan be in the way if I put my PJ in its view as seen in this picture??

The PJ will be sitting about 14' back from the wall in the picture.
That ceiling fan sits about 6' in front of the PJ. Should I not mount the ceiling fan or maybe it will not be in the way?











Thanks all,


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Picture_Shooter said:


> * Should I be ok to do 5.2 with the bi-pole BP1.2x on the sides and have no actual rear surrounds?


That should be perfectly fine..unless you're planning on having two rows of seating..



> I am going to be wanting to put up my projector which will be ceiling mounted.
> The ceiling height is 9' .
> Would the ceiling fan be in the way if I put my PJ in its view as seen in this picture??
> 
> ...


The ceiling fan looks to be quite close to the ceiling so I don't think it will present a problem..particularly if you get a projector with lens shift..
If you get a projector mount with an adjustable column, you will be able to position the projector to clear the fan if needed..


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Proof
Thanks for chiming in. I was wondering if anyone be of assistance :T

I am glad to hear about the bi poles being used on side wall mount for the rear 5.2 setup since they would not be behind the rear of the sofa.


No plans to use 2nd row seating as we'll just be using a Sectional sofa and round chair.

(This is actually it). Lets just say it will be comfy










and this










As for my PJ, I am just going to get by with my old HC3000, but in future I probably shoot for the W6000. I do hope the ceiling fan will not get in the way, which I too think it will not be a problem, but just wanted to ask to be sure :scratch:

Thanks buddy 





Prof. said:


> That should be perfectly fine..unless you're planning on having two rows of seating..
> 
> 
> The ceiling fan looks to be quite close to the ceiling so I don't think it will present a problem..particularly if you get a projector with lens shift..
> If you get a projector mount with an adjustable column, you will be able to position the projector to clear the fan if needed..


----------

